# How often to clean my gun



## xd 9mm guy (Jun 29, 2009)

I have an Springfield XD 9mm and was wondering how often is good for cleaning. I'm only shooting about 50 rounds a time and now clean it every time. So can I get by with a little more shooting before I clean it?

Thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Several schools of thought when it comes to this subject.

Your pistol _should_ run many hundreds of rounds before it needs to be cleaned. Some people only clean when the pistol needs it. Some clean it after each range session. Some clean after a prescribed number of rounds.

But to answer your question of "how offen" -- there is no particular rule that you have to follow. Use your good sense, and you will do fine.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My theory is if this is a "range only" gun then clean it when ever you want. If this is a your CC/HD gun, clean it after every trip to the range and then some. This tool could save your life, why not take a few minutes and ensure that it's in the best possible operating condition?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If in a humid environment and you don't like rusty springs and other parts clean it after each use.

If you don't care clean when the mood strikes you.

If you don't clean it on a regular basis don't ask us why it fails to feed, eject etc.

Enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

I clean all of mine after every trip to the range. Some will say that this is over-cleaning. I really enjoy the process of heading down to the workshop, get the red sox game on the radio, and spend a few hours going through each gun and getting it back into near prestine condtion. Especially for my CC/HD weapon. I love knowing that she's as clean as can be, oiled just right, and sitting there stuffed with 17+1; ready and waiting.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Clean it every time you shoot it. Field strip it as per instructions, if necessary, and clean it thoroughly. If it is sittting around with out use, take it out once in a while and give it a once over. A clean firearm is a functional firearm. I think that many of the people who advocate cleaning a firearm only when it gets "dirty enough" have never had to depend upon them for life or death. There is a reason why the military insists upon clean weapons; as do police agencies.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Cleaning is the pre-cursor to Inspection. 
The two go hand in hand. 
How often? Comon sense applies there. (your OM is full of common sense)
Some shooters clean every 20 shots, or less.

Lubes can harden over time. This can cause function issues. So does over-oiling. 
Clean guns need to be re-cleaned (not so much as scrubbed with a bush but patched) every so often. You may be suprised at the stuff that 'lifts' after it's sat for a while and comes out on a patch weeks later during a wipedown/re-oiling etc., so don't freak.

Copper and lead in bores prevents lube from reaching the metal, this causes pitting and rust over time.

Gas-op's must be maintained to function correctly, or they don't. :smt082

Avoid over oiling. For a lot of reasons. Use the *prescribed amount as per the OM. *

Use a coated rod and clean smart and remove all traces of solvent esp if you use Butches or Shooters Choice or anything with ammonia.

Inspect as you clean- big time mucho important there. Finding an issue when you pull the trigger, that may have been caught during inspection, is- well, wrong. 

Especially if someone is shooting back.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

From the XD owners manual...



> *KEEP YOUR GUN CLEAN AT ALL TIMES*


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

As long as you are cleaning the gun properly, you are better off cleaning it too often than not enough.


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

Count me in the same school of thought - I clean my guns after every range trip. If I have a gun that hasn't made it to the range in 3 months or so I will clean for the heck of it. I enjoy this and find it relaxing.



fliperoo said:


> I clean all of mine after every trip to the range. Some will say that this is over-cleaning. I really enjoy the process of heading down to the workshop, get the red sox game on the radio, and spend a few hours going through each gun and getting it back into near prestine condtion. Especially for my CC/HD weapon. I love knowing that she's as clean as can be, oiled just right, and sitting there stuffed with 17+1; ready and waiting.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I HATE cleaning firearms. Nothing like coming home with several yucky guns. Then immersing one's self in all that yuk, patches flying everywhere, chemicals, cracked fingers brushes jags tool patches patches and more patches.....I got many other things that need a-doin' and a-cleanin', ever seen my garage? 

It's a royal PIMA! :smt076

But: it's impossible to properly inspect one while it's stinky filthy dirty. :smt033


----------



## xd 9mm guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I plan on cleaning it every time I shoot as it is my Home Defense gun too. Thanks all for your imput!!

XD 9mm Guy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want to know it's clean then you have to do it when it's not clean. When you shoot it then it's not clean.I clean guns that sit a while unshot. I just like knowing that if I pick it up nad want to make noise with it it thin out the ammo herd then I will clean them often. Except my 22's. I'm not all that sure why but I will leave them sometimes. But then I'll clean them before I take them back out being the many times will sit a while between shootings.

I really do not like cleaning guns. But I do really like getting them dirty:smt033


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

EVO80 said:


> If I have a gun that hasn't made it to the range in 3 months or so I will clean for the heck of it. I enjoy this and find it relaxing.


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that finds cleaning enjoyable- thought I may be crazy- lol


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

A clean gun, is a happy gun. I clean them after every range trip, but beyond that, I clean my guns whenever I have time. I especially take great pleasure breaking out the Hoppe's #9 when my wife is painting her toenails. I tell her that nail polish remover smells like caustic poison. When she retorts, I just go pick a gun and clean, clean, clean.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

My guns are clean after every use. As stated before, it could potentially save your life, so why wouldnt you wanna have it in top form?

I dont really mind cleaning them, only takes a few minutes and its good insurance. The only time it gets to be a little daunting is if I take someone new to the range, because then I usually bring EVERYTHING to shoot, so then a few minutes becomes an hour or so.


----------

